# Wireless Headphones Not Working Please Help(I have no idea were to put this post)



## Zale (Nov 8, 2009)

Well Im gonna start with the story then the specs.

Last night im all settled into my bed watching a new episode of lie to me with my new headphones that my brother got me cuz he cant stand hearing tv shows at 2 in the morning. There working fine untill 20mins into my show then it gets all garbled then stops sending sound all together.

Ive been looking for quite some time at goggle for

"NexXTech 900MHZ Wireless Headphones not working"
Or
"NexXTech 900MHZ Wireless Headphones No Sound"

i cant seam to find anything but an amazon site telling me how great this price is.

Now My System Specs are..

Windows 7 7600 RTM
320 GB Hard Drive (Sorry i dont know its certain specs)
AMD x64 x2 Dual Core +6000 Processor/Cpu
Asus M2N-E-SLI Motherboard (Green)
ATI 4890 1gb Cache Video Card
No Sound Card

Now My sound driver is: "C-Media CM6501 Like Sound Device"

I know i have a very low score on these forum's but i didn't know were else to turn since all i can find is a amazon site or some 40 year old fat woman on goggle video doing a video review talking about how she walks around the house cleaning and listing to her tv show.

Thanks For your time Forum.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

How long have you had the headphones ?

Does the PC work normally with sound - you say no sound card, does that just mean you are using the onboard sound card - or has the PC got a problem with sound


----------



## Zale (Nov 8, 2009)

got them 2days ago

and on board sound card.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it maybe they have just gone faulty - do you jabe any other PC you can test them out on..


----------

